# Spirometry -medicare pays for spirometry



## gloriamcallister (Mar 27, 2012)

does anyone know medicare pays for spirometry every time patient is seen or if there are restrictions?   I could not find any rules on Medicare site.
Can we do spriometry every time patient is seen or does it have to be every 6 months or every year?
Thanks for your help


----------



## sspain (Mar 27, 2012)

First of all, PFT screening is not covered by CMS, so medical necessity is the primary determinant here.  I seldom find PFT's useful more than once or twice a year in following chronic lung or asthmatic patients.  The reason/necessity for the test should be stated or easily inferred:  worsening condition, assess response to medication change, etc.  These tests normally change slowly over time, so to do PFT's frequently in the absence of clear reasons would be abusive, in my opinion.  I would definitely not do them as an automatic part of a regular "routine" visit.  Some private payers include coverage for and annual screening PFT's, others just bundle the test into the allowed E&M service.  Comments, anyone else?


----------



## Crystalolague2016 (Aug 14, 2019)

I was just informed that there is no limit to how many tests can be performed with an Asthmatic Medicare Patient. Is this true?


----------

